
Ask HN: Automatic Parallelization Haskell Core IR - rcorcs
I am interested in getting started with Haskell Core IR in order to implement this Automatic Parallelizer directly on its Core IR:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;homepages.dcc.ufmg.br&#x2F;~fernando&#x2F;publications&#x2F;papers&#x2F;Rocha18_SCP.pdf<p>Is there a good introductory guide for working with algebraic simplification or rewriting rules on the Core IR?<p>Thanks
======
sctb
Are you already familiar with GHC? If not, the “Contributing to GHC” series
might be helpful: [https://mmhaskell.com/blog/](https://mmhaskell.com/blog/).

